# Almeria campsite , La Garrofa wifi cost and 3g signal



## andyandsue (Sep 7, 2008)

Can anyone tell me if the wifi available is expensive and is there a good mobile phone signal on site to use my Mifi

ive used the site b4 and love its remote seaside location but kinda expecting no phone signal

thanks sue and andrew


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

We where there for a couple of months from Sept 2011,found free wfi to be ok most of the time,only occasionally lost the signal.

Les


----------



## OurTour (Nov 29, 2011)

We were there in March 2012 and the wifi was free but not working! The guy at reception was getting very annoyed with people asking about it and I think they did have plans to start charging.

We must have got a mobile signal there though as we managed to update our blog!

http://ourtour.co.uk/home/different-worlds-in-almeria/

Julie 
OurTour.co.uk


----------



## andyandsue (Sep 7, 2008)

*well were here*

well were here and the wifi is working 8 euro for 7 days, its slow at 11Mbps but ok for emails and web browsing....its restricted for large file downloads( bit torrent etc ahhhhhhhh!). reasonable telephone coverage for the Mifi also. Oh and it nice in the sun too!


----------



## andyandsue (Sep 7, 2008)

*video of LaGarofa campsite on youtube here*

popped a video we made on youtube as per the link below


----------



## Qnapper (Jul 26, 2012)

We stayed there is Oct last year and had no problem with the wifi, however it did get slow at times. The site made up for it as most of the time we sat outside enjoying the nice private beach....... Perfect.


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

Andy,Glad you have it sorted.
Please say hello to the friendly Scot Malcolm and Magda for me.Tell them we will there late August.

Thanks 

Les and Shirley


----------



## andyandsue (Sep 7, 2008)

*will do*

will do.
Dom the hairy dutchman in his small Eriba caravan is here as is Helmut in his Flair with his 2 small ****ting dogs....all on the right side of the river

the large german van on the front seems to have fallen out with people

sue and andrew


----------

